# I Hate Scalpers



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Keith Urban.... sold out in 7 minutes. Here I am again, without tickets, while those a******* are selling $49.00 tickets on the internet for $400.00. Why can't something be done about this? Why aren't the artists doing anything about it? I know U2 and Pearl Jam (?) attempted to get around the scalper slime a few years back but obviously the cancer continues.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Ripjob*

I agree totally. Its like a bootlegger who buys beer or spirits and resells it...
This practice is illegal and so should scalping. But for legislation to be put in place for this would be tough indeed. lets start lobbying.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ebay says it's against the rules, but they're profitting from it as well, in the form of Final Auction fees. Ebay also profits on all the bootleg cds and dvds on their site. 

Ticketmaster is starting to run their own auctions for tickets as well, and bands are getting in on it by starting "fan clubs" with annual fees, and this gives the "fans" first access to tickets. Most of these fans are probably scalpers grabbing up all the tickets. 

If you've missed out on tickets, keep an eye on the newsgroups for your city and perhaps Craigslist. I used to work at a large company, that had an intranet bulletin board, and tickets for events and concert tickets were always to be found at face value, or below.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Personally, I blame the concert venue/band manager. If they didnt want there to be a black market for tickets they would raise the supply, there will always be a black market for something if the demand is higher than the supply.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Personally, I blame the concert venue/band manager. If they didnt want there to be a black market for tickets they would raise the supply, there will always be a black market for something if the demand is higher than the supply.


When you have a 1,000 seat venue it's kind of hard to raise supply. Adding seats is a major undertaking and selling more tickets than seats constitutes fraud. Bands are booked into venues of the appropriate size for their demand and for the most part it works, unless someone screws up on their estimate.

That's why you'll never see Teenage Head at the ACC.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Scalpers*



jroberts said:


> It _is_ illegal in most jurisidictions. Enforcement is the issue, not having the laws on the books.


So its more of a hindrance to the authorities and more trouble than its worth?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

One way to overcome the problem is not to have physical tickets. There could be a photo card that the tickets are attached to. Or it could be first come first serve with a hand stamp that has the section and seat on it. Either one of those would eliminate it, but it would probably cause more problems.


----------

